# Cur?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What does the word word "cur" mean to you? 

I have seen it used one way on here but I was reading adn it was used differently. So was wondering what the people on here thought when they used the word.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

A cur is a quitter, as 99% of dogs are.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

All it means to me is quitter.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the way I seen use on this board and a few others I was surprised by what I read.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cur Dog Breeds and Types, Curs


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Darn it Sharon, tell us how it was use when you read on it?
I to always thought it was a quitter ... 
I'm eager to know what you found please?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I will but I want to see what others think first.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cur: A dog who hides from the vacuum, hides behind it's owner from scary hissing kittens, won't come out of the bathroom on the 4th of July. A dog who willingly wears humiliating outfits so it's owner can giggle and say "aww how cute" See also... Helena










LOL


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I use it to mean a quitter or a coward. I have been known to say that my husband curred on our marriage. LOL!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I use it to mean a quitter or a coward. I have been known to say that my husband curred on our marriage. LOL!


hahahaha Nice... we should all take an active initiative to use "cur" daily in a sentence.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I use it to mean a quitter or a coward. I have been known to say that my husband curred on our marriage. LOL!


Sure. Doesn't have to be a dog. Most people are too lol.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

That picture is huge. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

gamer said:


> That picture is huge. lol


I know I'm sorry.... the are from my photobucket archives. That pic is from 07 Helena was 6 months old.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

To me it means coward, but I have heard people use the term for a mixed breed dog also.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to get so upset on the game dog forum that people called Helena a mutt and a rank cur... lol What is a "rank cur" anyway.. is that like worse than the average cur? lol 

I just learned to be happy with my little girl with no pedigree... I really don't care anymore. She's scared of kittens but she will start fights with male dogs bigger than her! lol I don't wish to find out if she is a "quitter" there or not!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think it means quitter, or a dog who just won't do. Can't get them to quit if they won't get off the couch.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay this is what I read. I think it makes sence as there is the Mountain Cur isn't recongnized by the UKC so is the Blue Lacy.

Rules Governing Recognized Pit Contests

Whereas, it is the aim of the Unites Kennel Club Registering Office, its members and the Pit Bull Terrier Fraternity, to place “ Pit Contest” upon a recognized place of excellence and promote more and better contests the following rules have been adopted by the fraternity and the united Kennel Club registering Office.

One. Pit contest to be recognized must employ a U.K.C licensed Referee
Two. The principals may select any licensed UKC referee in good standing.
Three. The principals may select any fancier for the official time keeper, but the selection must meet with the approval of the Referee.
Four. A licensed referee shall not preside over any “pit Contest” where one or both of the combat dogs are non-UKC registered “cur” bloodlines.

There are 31 more rules

This came from the Memories of the Pit Bull Terrier and His Master by L.B. Hanna


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Not real familiar with the way they used to do things but it says to me that any dog not ukc registered is no good or a cur and would not be recognized or recorded by them.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Not real familiar with the way they used to do things but it says to me that any dog not ukc registered is no good or a cur and would not be recognized or recorded by them.


Funny how by today's standards the UKC dogs are the cur's. :roll::rofl::rofl:

I'm kidding I'm kidding... I'd love a well bred UKC show dog. (to the appropriate standards)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree. Disgrace.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I kind of feel that a Cur is any dog that isn't "game" (Won't fight). Either your dog is game or it's a cur and should be put down (as many of the Dogmen around here and other sites claim).

I guess I see it as a type of insult from most "Dogmen". *shrugs*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

See my understanding is that the UKC and the Pitbull fraternity didn't recognize certain bloodlines and called them "curs" not that the dogs were not good enough just not recognized. So there for they could not fight and be certified winners through the UKC.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Somebody's gotta know their UKC history around here. Come on folks. I'm interested but too lazy too google it lol.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Well if used as a breed name then it is not an insult. Like a Catahoula Cur dog. 
But it is usually used as an insult concerning APBTs. It means they stop in the middle of a fight, try to jump the wall, etc. It is an insult.
They will also call each other a cur if a man doesnt stand up for something important. I think it is ridiculous unless you are fighting your dog and we all know that is illegal. They usually refer to a dog with an unknown pedigree a cur unless the dog proves differently.
They also call nearly every other breed of dog that is not an APBT a cur as well.
Oh, yes, they will also refer to a dog that refused a weight pull a cur too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah today it's a slang term and insult.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm taking a few days off this week and I'm going to do some more research on the term.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I call people curs sometimes.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I know a couple of breeders I know use it as a term for a dog they kill or will kill... sad I don't like it.. they'll say I'm curring that pup cuz its not DA enough or something.. I personally don't like that. Only HA should be put down... but thats JMO


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure you don't mean a "cull"? Culling a pup for a lack of DA is an amateur move and disgusting IMO. Definitely with you on that.

I learned young that a cur was a quitter or any non-game bred dog. It's either a bulldog or a cur-dog. I wouldn't say that it's always an insult. Most dogs are curs as very few breeds will show much to be considered "game". Most pit bull types are too. That's why an honest dog is such a special thing. Especially now days. Still interested in the UKC's definition. Great topic, Sharon. Let us know what you find.

Also interested in the use of the word in the names of other breeds if anybody can shed some light on that.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

..sounds that way


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

A cur is in my consideration is a mongril a mutt or illbred dog that growls and doesnot act appropriate to its breeds standards aka anydog like a coonhound can be considered a cur. IMO but simply a monril mutt dog that doesn't adhere to what it was originally bred for. also, people use it to insult other people by calling them a cur or their dog. it really is just a slang word sp?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

According to Richard Stratton Cur means any other breed other then the APBT.

According to the Dictionary of True Etymologies it means a dog that growls. But in england Cur was used to describe a small terrier that was useful on farms to kill vermin and to keep the livestock in check.

Then I found this meaning Cur is also a type of hunting and all-purpose dog developed in rural areas of the United States. Cur is used to describe this type of dog, although it does not describe a specific breed. Breeds of cur are usually not recognized by major show registries, so selection for certain looks hasn't been a main factor in their development. They are normally selected mainly for hunting or work ability, although some breeds of cur are also known for herding ability. Consequently, most cur breeds have extremely flexible appearance standards; enough so that a complete breed appearance standard is difficult to create. The resultant diversity in appearance and selection for physical ability result in breeds that tend to be genetically sound and healthy.

So I guess I will keep researching.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Cur according to Wikipedia:

Cur refers to a mutt, a dog of mixed ancestry, typically characterized as one which tends to growl frequently rather than maintain calmness.

It is also a derogatory term in American slang to insult someone by referring to their ancestry as "mixed-breed".

The derivation of the word "cur" is uncertain. It has been used for hundreds of years by sporting dog men who would refer to a dog that would quit in a match as a "cur".
The worst label a sporting dog can be called is a "cur", meaning a coward


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

I always thought a cur was a mixed breed dog.


----------

